# What's the cheapest, yet functional, plow out there?



## Emerzws (Dec 2, 2014)

Looking into buying a 1998 chevy c/k 1500 and I want to put a plow on it for my driveway and my parents driveway. The local businesses are quoting me at almost $5000. Which is like $4000 more than I want to spend lol. I saw this for sale, http://www.amazon.com/K2-Plows-RASP...TF8&qid=1417532363&sr=8-20&keywords=snow+plow which looks pretty simple and would work for what I need it for.

Any advice? Or is spending $1000 on a plow not feasible? Thanks


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Do you care if it's new or used. If used, you have more options out there. Just remember everything breaks down at some point and your gonna have to fix it. Spending $1000 on a plow is like " I hope it gets through this winter "


----------



## Emerzws (Dec 2, 2014)

gc3;1888469 said:


> Do you care if it's new or used. If used, you have more options out there. Just remember everything breaks down at some point and your gonna have to fix it. Spending $1000 on a plow is like " I hope it gets through this winter "


Don't really care if its new or used, just as long as I'd be able to install it myself. I don't forsee it getting much use, maybe 4 or 5 times a winter.


----------



## SKYNYRD (Jan 13, 2009)

providing the links copied right here's 2 good articles to read. the first explains how that used plow you got the awesome deal on may cost you more than a new one in the end

https://cpwsnowchatter.wordpress.com/2014/09/08/used-snowplows-buyer-beware/

https://cpwsnowchatter.wordpress.co...r+New+Year+&+Buy+A+New+Plow+&utm_medium=email


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't forsee it getting much use, maybe 4 or 5 times a winter.

Really. Then why not just buy a snowblower, or pay someone to do it for you.


----------



## MK97 (Oct 9, 2013)

Emerzws;1888477 said:


> Don't really care if its new or used, just as long as I'd be able to install it myself. I don't forsee it getting much use, maybe 4 or 5 times a winter.


How huge is this property if it only snows 4-5 times and companies want $5k.

I'd love to get $1000 per push...maybe if I had a V plow I could...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

MK97;1888624 said:


> How huge is this property if it only snows 4-5 times and companies want $5k.
> 
> I'd love to get $1000 per push...maybe if I had a V plow I could...


No it's 5k for the plow.....


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Look for a used Snowbear with a mount for your truck.

I don't know about the newer Snowbear, which uses a universal square hitch receiver mount, is as good. It might be, I truly have no idea. I do know that the old one, which used a proprietary mount customized to the vehicle, is good.


----------



## jhenderson9196 (Nov 14, 2010)

There are times when it's cheaper to hire a job done than to gear up to do it yourself.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Emerzws;1888465 said:


> Looking into buying a 1998 chevy c/k 1500 and I want to put a plow on it for my driveway and my parents driveway. The local businesses are quoting me at almost $5000. Which is like $4000 more than I want to spend lol. I saw this for sale, http://www.amazon.com/K2-Plows-RASP...TF8&qid=1417532363&sr=8-20&keywords=snow+plow which looks pretty simple and would work for what I need it for.
> 
> Any advice? Or is spending $1000 on a plow not feasible? Thanks


What are you going to be plowing? If a personal business are you ready to be responsible for any slip and fall lawsuits? If your home driveway, hire the neighbor hood kids for a few bucks. A $1000 dollar plow will most likely cost you a lot more in the long run.


----------



## kolwnmstr (Jul 1, 2014)

kimber750;1900868 said:


> What are you going to be plowing? If a personal business are you ready to be responsible for any slip and fall lawsuits? If your home driveway, hire the neighbor hood kids for a few bucks. A $1000 dollar plow will most likely cost you a lot more in the long run.


He said in his post that he just needs it to plow his and his parents driveway. This is also the non-commercial section.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

Keep searching. You should be able to find a used plow for 1500. Just make sure you get the correct mount and wiring harness with plow. Plowings fun. I got a direct bolt on plow with correct wiring harness and mount for 550. I had to remove from truck though. Not an easy task for plow newbie. Good luck.


----------

